# 2010 301 Bq



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We placed an order for the 2010 301BQ in February, told it was completed 2 weeks ago and ready for transport . . . but when? We loved the floor plan, but disliking the delay in transport. Missed two opportunities for camping already.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

wiscoheels said:


> We placed an order for the 2010 301BQ in February, told it was completed 2 weeks ago and ready for transport . . . but when? We loved the floor plan, but disliking the delay in transport. Missed two opportunities for camping already.


I think I'd be calling my salesman and asking him to check things out for me. Probably more than once per week, too......

If that doens't work, call the rv dealership owner and complain. Be proactive.

Hope you get it quickly.

Mark


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We have been in touch with sales and they have been informed by their rep that it is done but transporters are few. So it has been sitting at the manufacturer. I could have driven there and picked it up if I would have known it would take this long.


----------



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

wiscoheels said:


> We have been in touch with sales and they have been informed by their rep that it is done but transporters are few. So it has been sitting at the manufacturer. I could have driven there and picked it up if I would have known it would take this long.


I see you are a fellow cheesehead. Our 250rs came off the line on Tuesday and our dealer is getting it today for delivery on Friday to us


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. We were promised our 312 in 1-2 weeks the day we signed the paperwork. Here we are almost six weeks later, still no trailer. Week 3 we were told they were backed up on the shipping, then week 4, we were told it would be faster to get one off the line than one buried in the yard. Latest news is it's comming off the line this week. I don't know what to believe. All I know is I CAN'T WAIT!!! We took our hybrid out for one last trip this past weekend. It snowed Fri and Sat but it was still fun. When we got home, we emptied it out and got it ready for the trade. Tic toc tic toc.....


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

wiscoheels said:


> We placed an order for the 2010 301BQ in February, told it was completed 2 weeks ago and ready for transport . . . but when? We loved the floor plan, but disliking the delay in transport. Missed two opportunities for camping already.


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

wiscoheels said:


> We placed an order for the 2010 301BQ in February, told it was completed 2 weeks ago and ready for transport . . . but when? We loved the floor plan, but disliking the delay in transport. Missed two opportunities for camping already.


Sorry, messed up last reply, which had no content. Can you believe the Wisconsin spring weather? We cleaned up our 301BK last weekend and are set to go this weekend. Of course rain predicted and plenty of it which we really need. I see you are pulling with a Suburban...hope it is a 3/4 ton rig. We just bought our 301 last July. Pulled the with our half ton suburban. I have an '05 Excursion with the 6.0 diesel in the driveway this year. The suburban did alright, but the extra power is welcome. The 301 is a great TT. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I got our 2010 301BQ last June...you shouldn't have an issue getting it now.

I'd call around...something seems wrong.

While you are waiting, you can check out my web site for idea on how to mod your 301BQ (once it arrives) Click on the ink below me signature to head off to my camping site.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

its all over the forums and in the industry about the shipping issues, seems theres not enough drivers and supposedly some new reg's that have kept some drivers off the road, not sure if its true. Hopefully your new Outback arrives soon!!


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I got our 2010 301BQ last June...you shouldn't have an issue getting it now.
> 
> I'd call around...something seems wrong.
> 
> While you are waiting, you can check out my web site for idea on how to mod your 301BQ (once it arrives) Click on the ink below me signature to head off to my camping site.


----------

